# Roxio Goback



## jefftexas (Nov 11, 2003)

I have only had to use this program a few times in the last couple of years but it has been a lifesaver.

My computer crashed today for some reason and wouldnt reboot correctly. I can just choose to revert the hardrive to an hour ago, or to yesterday or whenever it was working properly. If you had certain files you really needed, it gives you the option of restoring certain files that were lost in the revert process.

http://www.symantec.com/goback/

Jefftexas


----------



## plschwartz (Nov 15, 2000)

Ghost is included in Norton SystemWorks 2003 Professional Edition from about five bucks!
see http://www.pricegrabber.com/search_getprod.php?masterid=616491&zip_code=10014&ut=426ca24eee6c354e


----------



## artchik (Nov 6, 2001)

I agree with Jefftexas. GoBack was the smartest thing I did for my computer. It has saved my bacon many times in the year since I've installed it. I am still a relative newbie at some computer processes, and knowing that I can fix most anything I do to the computer by reverting the hard drive gives me such peace of mind.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

plschwartz:

Thanks for the pricegrabber.com link, lots of good deals there.

:up:


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Cept for the fact that it slows your puter to a crawl, other than that it's alright. XP has this functionality built in but it seems to slow down the PC in the same way. I prefer having a ghost image of a very basic setup of all my apps I use daily, all files and docs kept on a seperate HDD. If trouble comes knocking just reimage and I am good to go.


----------



## It Wasn't me (Nov 11, 2003)

I have read this thread before and the program GO BACK does interest me but also brings up a question. Can the same thing be achieved in 98 for instance if you boot into DOS and type scanreg/restore (press enter) and you will be presented with the last 5 days of Registry backups, Pick the newest one that will work and press enter?


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

"GoBack protects you from system crashes, virus damage, failed software installations, even user error, by letting you easily return to a time when your computer worked. 
Once installed, GoBack works transparently and continuously, tracking every move you make that affects your hard drive. You can retrieve specific files or restore your entire hard disk."

I'd say that's accurate.

I found GoBack to work very well with 98se and Win2k. Its accessible during bootup and in Windows... just select from a list of previous times and dates, click once and GoBack does the rest. How far back you can revert depends only on how much room on a HD you are willing to give over to GoBack.... 2 GB of a 20 GB drive is about right. On the downside you do take a hit on resource usage and cpu cycles, but I found it to be good tradeoff.... nothing could be easier or faster. 

I still use GoBack although I prefer using Drive Image.

Cheers...

DS


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

It Wasn't me:

Basically when you do a scanreg /restore it will only take the registry back to a point in time. GoBack and also the System Restore in Windows ME and XP will take the entire HDD back in time. 

Hope that helps...


----------



## It Wasn't me (Nov 11, 2003)

Thanks GoJo
That does answer my question. I recently went way back in time the old way. I think I will try what Dark Star uses.. Drive Image.


----------



## TMK (Dec 9, 2003)

I just installed Windows XP and then Roxio Goback on a brand new 80GB hardrive. Nothing else on the drive. No problems with any of the installation. My Hard Drive is showing approx 6GB of used space. I only have one partition C:. This seems like a lot of HD space being used. Before I go into a lot of searching, does this sound like its caused by GoBack?


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TMK:_
> *Before I go into a lot of searching, does this sound like its caused by GoBack? *


TMK:

Yes, GoBack uses approximately 10% of your available HD space to create safe system points needed to revert your HD back in time in case you should run into a problem. When you install the program, they will give you an option of how much HD space you want to allot for the safe system points.

Hope that answers your question...


----------



## TMK (Dec 9, 2003)

Thanks,
That does help!


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

You're welcome ... :up:


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Just to update anyone who uses GoBack or may be thinking about using it, it takes over 2 hours to uninstall the program. This is something I didn't know before I decided to uninstall it. Seems like a really long time to uninstall a program.


----------



## buckaroo (Mar 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by GoJoAGoGo:_
> *Just to update anyone who uses GoBack or may be thinking about using it, it takes over 2 hours to uninstall the program. This is something I didn't know before I decided to uninstall it. Seems like a really long time to uninstall a program.  *


GoJoAGoGo, maybe that's normal if you had GoBack on your system for an extended time. My experience is that you shouldn't defrag with GoBack active. Defraging baloons Goback's history file and it takes an interminable amount of time when you try to uninstall GoBack. At least it did with me.

Whenever I do a Defrag, I uninstall GoBack first and it uninstalls cleanly and fast. You can probably just disable GoBack prior to Defrag if that's the problem.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by buckaroo:_
> *GoJoAGoGo, maybe that's normal if you had GoBack on your system for an extended time. My experience is that you shouldn't defrag with GoBack active. Defraging baloons Goback's history file and it takes an interminable amount of time when you try to uninstall GoBack. At least it did with me.
> 
> Whenever I do a Defrag, I uninstall GoBack first and it uninstalls cleanly and fast. You can probably just disable GoBack prior to Defrag if that's the problem.
> ...


Actually I only had GoBack on my system for 3 months. The 2 hour uninstall must to related to the Defrag situation as I did about 4 or 5 Defrags during that 3 month period.

I use Windows ME and have enabled System Restore and will use that function again. The only reason why I disabled the Windows ME System Restore and started using GoBack was that NAV would cause an error sometimes after I would do a System Restore. I have since uninstalled NAV and have switched to AVG.


----------



## skyman (Jan 30, 2001)

I bought NAV 2003,OEM version, on ebay not because I needed it, for $6.00.

It included GoBack and I just downloaded the GoBack portion from it and it works great in case you screw up a download or get an error from something you stupidly did.

It won't let you take it back very far but it is great to correct your
mistakes just after you make them...


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Yes GoBack is a good program. Now that I stopped using NAV 2003 I can use the Windows ME System Restore and not have too be concerned with NAV 2003 causing an error after I do a System Restore. The only solution Symantec had for the error was to uninstall and reinstall NAV 2003 each time you got an error. Symantec has a fix for ealier versions of NAV but for 2003 they didn't make one.


----------



## dirtfarmer (Feb 3, 2001)

go back is a good program but
it a not worth a **** when you what to use ghost or uninstall it in xp
it crashed my computer either time i try to uninstall it like now
i can not even disable it with out it crashing xp
about the only way to get rid of it format hard drive


----------



## karltoo (Jan 31, 2004)

hi everybody , can someone tell me how to recover goback auto revert password. btw i'm using windows xp


----------



## rmbler (Feb 3, 2004)

i have been using go back for about 3 years with no problem and have uninstalled it its better than scanreg /restore for one reason you can go back a few minutes with the scanreg its by date only better backup before you use scanreg/restore cuz youll lose everything from present till the time you revert


----------



## GWebber (Feb 10, 2004)

For whatever reason this site isn't working right. Is there another usergroup on Roxio GoBack?


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

GWebber

I moved your thread here:

http://forums.techguy.org/t202331/s.html

Reply there please.


----------



## dirtfarmer (Feb 3, 2001)

let me tell you a story
i had go back install but last nite has to reinstall XP, i did but found out after my second hard drive partition wher not there
reason ther wher code under go back, even when go back was no long on my compter
so it made 4 partition not readable, data good
some one told me to try partition magic i did download the demo,and found that my told 120 gb hard drive partition 4 way was not there, and gave me a a error code type 44
reason for that was go back lock it up so not a thing could read it, butpartition magic told me one way t hat it was partition
hbe warning if you have goback and reinstall window and have a second hard drive, it will not  fine the second hard drive

http://www.powerquest.com/support/primus/id4233.cfm

Click if this solves your problem!

Solution: Partition Type 44

If you need to modify partitions on a hard disk that is being monitored by GoBack, you must first disable GoBack. To do this, go to GoBack·s Main Menu, click Options, and then select Disable GoBack. Before you begin modifying your partitions, you must first reboot your computer. After you have rebooted and finished making partition modifications, you can then re-enable GoBack.

In some instances, however, disabling GoBack apparently isn't enough. GoBack seems to embed itself into the Master Boot Record of the source drive and it must be fully un-installed from the source drive BEFORE any copying can take place. (Once you have uninstalled GoBack, you must also reboot the machine.) It may also be necessary to do an FDISK /MBR to repair the master boot record. Once this is done, you should have no problems. If GoBack still has a lock on the partitions you will need to contact Adaptec to have the references removed correctly. After you have finished using your PowerQuest product to manipulate partitions, you may, of course, reinstall GoBack.

Problem Description:
Partition Type 44

Problem Environment
PartitionMagic
Drive Image
Drive Image Pro
DriveCopy
Adaptec GoBack

Cause(s) of the problem
Adaptec·s GoBack program changes the partition type of the partition it is monitoring to type 44. Partition type 44 is NOT supported by PartitionMagic, DriveCopy, Drive Image, ServerMagic, Server Image, or Lost and Found (i.e., any PowerQuest product that deals with partitions and low level hard disk information). Trying to use these products when GoBack is enabled can prevent you from booting off a Rescue Diskette, or can cause Error 58 Unable to Write to Boot Sector (see PowerQuest solution 149).


----------

